# Xbox One vs Playstation 4 i tempi di installazione



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2013)

Assassin's Creed IV: Xbox One (offline): 5 minuti e 50 secondi
Xbox One (update): 7 minuti e 2 secondi
Xbox One (update, connessione a 10Mbps): 10 minuti e 32 secondi
PS4: 42 secondi

Need For Speed Rivals:
XBO: 09:25 (con update)
PS4: 00:32

Just Dance 2014:
XBO: 08:48 (con update)
PS4: 00:45

NBA Live 14:
XBO: 16:26 (con update)
PS4: 00:35

FIFA 14:
XBO: 16:06 (con update)
PS4: 00:34

Madden 25:
XBO: 9:38 (con update)
PS4: 00:38

Fonte:Multiplayer


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2013)

installazione ??? io con fifa14 ho scaricato il file e il tutto era funzionante senza installazione ..non so a cosa si riferiscono queste tempistiche


----------

